# Condoms



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

So for those who use condoms for contraception, when do you put it on? Right after erection or some time after naked play? I find it annoying to put it on because I have to pause all the love making.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Vasectomy




nirvana said:


> So for those who use condoms for contraception, when do you put it on? Right after erection or some time after naked play? I find it annoying to put it on because I have to pause all the love making.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

The rule I taught my daughters: if it's out and erect it is covered! But that's also for STI prevention that you may not need to worry about. For pregnancy prevention, the erection goes no where near her thighs unless it's covered.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

nirvana said:


> So for those who use condoms for contraception, when do you put it on? Right after erection or some time after naked play? I find it annoying to put it on because I have to pause all the love making.


-Used them for years and never found a point where it was not at least a tiny bit awkward. The worst was when my wife's little Jack Russell decided that a condom clad penis looked like a dog toy and launched herself at me teeth first.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Good lord! Jack Russells are jumpers!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Generally speaking, it has been a while since I used them back in college, but I do remember one thing. Lubricated condoms tend to loose their lubrication if you put them on too early. While you can easily lube them back up, I always found it very awkward to have lube all over one hand and then get "the stare" when there is no where to wipe it off other than the sheets, so instead you have to make love to your girl without ever touching anything with your lube covered hand until you can get to the bathroom to wash it off.

Cheers,
Badsanta


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Condom user here. I can't take hormonal BC and am not getting my tubes tied. Just not ready to close that chapter for good yet despite not having any plans to have more kids. He doesn't want to get a vasectomy. Anyway, we put them on after a lot of other fooling around and only for the actual PiV. Sometimes having to take one off mid session because we go back to oral and then putting on another to finish. It's a hassle but so are babies. ;P. 

It doesn't have to be awkward and if it is, surely not as awkward as having a kid start crying when you're right in the middle of sex.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Wife and I talked about condoms or birth control when we were engaged. She decided on birth control and because it regulates her period and today, her cycles are minimal to almost non existent. Recently her period was so minimal, she thought she was pregnant and took a pregnancy test 2x in 12 hours to be sure.

If I said, go off birth control and we'll use condoms, she would look at me in shock. She wants me in her and to orgasm in her. That's her thing.

A friend of mine recently got a vasectomy after having two kids.

You can get extra thin sensation condoms you know. You feel everything.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't bring myself to be monogamous AND use condoms. I'm ok with one or the other, but not both. The first proof of this is graduating next Friday.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

We keep a few condoms in the house for the toys. I've always hated using them for various reasons. One of which is the smell. Smells like a bag of rubber bands. Not sexy.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

always right before PIV, never had them put it on right after erection. Never seemed too interrupting.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Adeline said:


> always right before PIV, never had them put it on right after erection. Never seemed too interrupting.


As I remember, yeah don't touch them until you're ready for the big scene. Get it on, try to forget it, then proceed.

Its good piece of mind, but tough sledding. Bet there are ten thousand "kissing your sister" "bath with your socks on" analogies to ejaculating in a condom.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

There were times when we would get naked and then just hump each other and I would try to get my PIV without any extra guidance especially from her, that was more arousing as I hit the edges before hitting the bullseye! Then we would have sex until I felt that I had to ejaculate and that was then I would withdraw and wear the condom before getting started again. But then when we were trying to get her pregnant, sex was fun because I didn't have to worry about anything, just let go when I wanted to 

More recently, I just spend more time sexing my wife up before anything penetration. I know she can't take it any longer because she herself starts to angrily rip my clothes off and guide my P into her V 
Those are the best ones...

My wife isn't much for oral though. I start kissing her on her stomach and approach down there and she gets ticklish as I get to her V and pulls me up. She doesn't want to give me Oral either. I like doggy though but once in a while.


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

Precum contains sperms. Please take care.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

nirvana said:


> So for those who use condoms for contraception, when do you put it on? Right after erection or some time after naked play? I find it annoying to put it on because I have to pause all the love making.


Yeah, hence my hate of condoms.

During the first 14 years of our marriage before I got the snip-snip I was required to wear one all but a few times. When she was on the pill we would do intercourse until I was about ready to climax then I would put it on. Yeah, it was a pain and interrupted the mood, but so would a screaming kid.

She quit the pill and I wrapped up before going in. I did not want kids as much as she did but she was willing to take that risk more than I was, I was not. 

At year 14 1/2 I got the snip-snip and never wore them again. The only time I would is if she decided she wants to try anal again, which isn't likely.

To answer your concern, try having them at the ready, along with some lube so the interruption is as little as possible. Maybe ask her to put it on for you helps with the intimacy, like she is involved and it's not just your responsibility.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

i put it on right before penetration. doesn't really bother either of us.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

My 2 cents, in my youth, I put them on once we got naked and it was clear that PIV was on the agenda. Because of pre-cum potentially causing a pregnancy, before any serious fondling for no telling what gets on fingers of either partner and where the pre-cum can end up.

OK, I am not going to give a benefit that I always liked about condums (besides the lack of a wet spot on the bed). If you go out of your way to get "small condoms" and you are not "small" then they act as a co*k ring and allow for an extended errection. 

Since after ejaculation, I love the extra time this allowed to remain inside my wife and cuddle, it was well worth any hassle. We liked the extra emotional closeness.


----------

